# Problem att installera Gentoo 2006.0

## Skinkan

Jag har problem med att installera Gentoo 2006 och mina problem tror jag beror på att nätverket inte funkar som det ska när jag installerar. Handboken säger följande:

 *Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook wrote:*   

> You will then be greeted with a boot screen and progress bar. If you are installing Gentoo on a system with a non-US keyboard, make sure you immediately press Alt-F1 to switch to verbose mode and follow the prompt. If no selection is made in 10 seconds the default (US keyboard) will be accepted and the boot process will continue. Once the boot process completes, you will be automatically logged in to the "Live" Gentoo Linux as "root", the super user. You should have a root ("#") prompt on the current console and can also switch to other consoles by pressing Alt-F2, Alt-F3 and Alt-F4. Get back to the one you started on by pressing Alt-F1.

 

Men jag blir tyvärr inte inloggad som root, och det resulterar i att jag inte kan confa mitt nätverk. Jag testar att logga in som root via kommandot su och blir då tillfrågad vad det är för lösenord. Detta vet jag inte, och kan inte hitta det någonstans i handboken. Jag har testat lite olika lösenord, som till exempel *tomt*, gentoo och några till men inget stämmer. Den stora frågan är om handboken avser den textbaserade installationen? 

Nån som har ett tips på hur jag ska göra?

----------

## kallamej

Jag antar att du använder Installer LiveCDn. I så fall måste du använda sudo du enligt dess FAQ: What is the root password on the X LiveCD?

----------

## Skinkan

Jag älskar dej kallamej   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

